# Tuning my PC for more frames-per-second



## WizardKing (Sep 13, 2007)

For some time now I've been an avid warcraft gamer. Unfortunately my PC is rather sluggish, even for warcraft, averaging about 40 frames per second. This can go right down to 15FPS in areas that have lots of active models such as Shattrath city. I get a very good FPS in uncluttered areas that don't have many active models. In such areas I often get an FPS of 50-70 which is satisfactory.

I recently read this gamespot guide on how to adjust the in-game settings to increase performance. I have adjusted them accordingly and have now achieved the maximum performance possible by tuning the in-game video settings; it's made quite a difference but overall FPS is still sluggish.

Yes, I know I need to upgrade my computer - something I will be doing in summer '08 - but until then I would like to squeeze every last drop of performance out of it. Can anyone offer any advice? Are there any adjustments that can be made to my video card to boost performance? I'm willing to try anything... Well... Anything other than over clocking; it's too risky and I don't know what I'm doing + I can't be bothered! :tongue:

Here are my specs:

K7S5A mobo
Athlon 2400+
1GB RAM (The max my mobo will take)
Radeon 9600+ (256MB)

BTW, I have already considered adjusting virtual memory but there is no need to set it manually; there is always more than enough for warcraft.

Also, I have just tried adjusting the game resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 and the difference is spectacular. This has resulted in an overall loss of about 5-10 FPS but it's well worth it because everything is much more crisp and sharp. I would like to keep the new resolution.

Thank you for any help and advice and Merry Xmas! :grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Do the standard stuff first.
Scan for errors using chkdsk
Defrag HDD
Close unwanted background apps
Update all drivers
Clean the dust out of the PC mainly around the CPU and GPU
use everest from my sig and check temps/volts on idle and full load (post them)


----------



## WizardKing (Sep 13, 2007)

I just went to 'run', typed in chkdsk and hit return. A black window then appeared for about two minutes and ran certain tests. Was that the correct thing to do?

I'm now going to defrag so I may take some time to reply.


----------



## WizardKing (Sep 13, 2007)

I ran everest and the temperatures were as follows:

Idle: 
Cooling fan (CPU) 2.9
CPU 56
Motherboard 26

Full (warcraft in background):
Cooling fan 2.9
CPU 57
Motherboard 26

Edit: Since posting, the CPU temperature has risen to 61.


----------



## WizardKing (Sep 13, 2007)

Updating DirectX and/or the video driver has caused a problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/solved-updated-video-driver-now-unable-to-start-up-3d-acceleration-205673.html


----------



## WizardKing (Sep 13, 2007)

Ignore the last post. I solved the problem. It was a faulty driver.

However, after following all the steps highlighted above, the game quality is much the same as before.


----------

